# Updated v.46.6 PSDZdata Download Links



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks again for the upload BUMMEL, if you guys need help uploading let me know... i have all the files downloaded.
Only thing is it still does not fix my issue i have with reading the HU_CIC and JBBF modules in my 05/2012 build F10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nj323ci said:


> Thanks again for the upload BUMMEL, if you guys need help uploading let me know... i have all the files downloaded.
> Only thing is it still does not fix my issue i have with reading the HU_CIC and JBBF modules in my 05/2012 build F10


What is the exact E-Sys [Error Code]? Is there something newer than 46.6...46.7 maybe?


----------



## Bummel (Jul 13, 2012)

Deleted!


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is the exact E-Sys [Error Code]? Is there something newer than 46.6...46.7 maybe?


Here are the screen shots of the errors i'm getting. Seems like these DATA files are missing the CAFD i need. I tried to search for the specific CAFD it seems to be looking for and i cannot find it in the PSDZdata folder at all. :dunno:


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

Bummel said:


> 46.6 is the newest from Date 20.06.2012!


i picked up my car from dealer on 20.06.2012, so i know it was built and software is from before then... i'm at a loss!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nj323ci said:


> i picked up my car from dealer on 20.06.2012, so i know it was built and software is from before then... i'm at a loss!


Strange. I hope we have not reached the point where E-Sys 3.18.4 needs to be updated to 3.20 or 3.22.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nj323ci said:


> Here are the screen shots of the errors i'm getting. Seems like these DATA files are missing the CAFD i need. I tried to search for the specific CAFD it seems to be looking for and i cannot find it in the PSDZdata folder at all. :dunno:


In your new v.46.6 extract, what is the file name for the CIC CAFD file, which should have installed to C:\ESysData\SWE\cafd (e.g. it is cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_*006* in v.46.3 and your E-Sys is looking for cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_*157*)


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Any news on what the benefit of using these files might be? Will it solve 2012 TPMS issue?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> Any news on what the benefit of using these files might be? Will it solve 2012 TPMS issue?


I am inclined to think that for just FDL Coding, it won't add anything, although if used to actually flash the ECU firmware to a higher level, than some improved or added functionality may be gained.

The primary benefit of the v.46.6 PSDZdata is people with ISTA.P 2.46.6 on their cars will be able to use E-Sys to code them, whereas with the v.46.3 PSDZdata, they couldn't, at least not all modules.


----------



## Bummel (Jul 13, 2012)

Deleted!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nj323ci said:


> Thanks again for the upload BUMMEL, if you guys need help uploading let me know... i have all the files downloaded.
> Only thing is it still does not fix my issue i have with reading the HU_CIC and JBBF modules in my 05/2012 build F10


@nj323ci; Well, I checked myself, and the CIC CAFD file in the new v.46.6 PSDZdata is cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_006, same as it is in the v.46.3 PSDZdata, which explains why you still can't code your CIC module since it is looking for a newer cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_157 version. I assume the issue is the same for your JBBF module.

So, either the CIC CAFD file didn't change from version 46.3 to 46.6, and your car has something newer than 46.6 on it, or this new package is 46.3, not 46.6.

BTW, are you also user Alexf4i with the same identical problem and screens?

@Bummel; Are you positive this Harddisk from BMW Diagnose System is 46.6 and not 46.3?


----------



## Bummel (Jul 13, 2012)

Deleted!


----------



## svache (May 15, 2012)

Wow Bummel, you just became my new hero


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bummel said:


> @Bummel; Are you positive this Harddisk from BMW Diagnose System is 46.6 and not 46.3?
> 
> These are the newest Data Files from the last BMW Online Update 46.6 on 20.06.2012.
> All the Service Computer are working with these Files!
> ...


Strange. Ok. Thanks. Well I can only conclude then that if this is 46.6 and @nj323ci E-Sys is calling for the newer cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_157, that his car does in fact have something even newer than 46.6 on it.

I'll be posting the RS links for the first seven parts shortly.


----------



## Bummel (Jul 13, 2012)

Deleted!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I completed uploading parts 1-7 to RapidShare.

Here are those links along with @Bummel's links for parts 8-18:

http://rapidshare.com/files/1775248516/psdzdata.part01.exe
http://rapidshare.com/files/35223836/psdzdata.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/3319453853/psdzdata.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2994552691/psdzdata.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/3325947046/psdzdata.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1285170022/psdzdata.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/639376641/psdzdata.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/767484142/psdzdata.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/4058465323/psdzdata.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/43607244/psdzdata.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/497289607/psdzdata.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/3136484138/psdzdata.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/268458894/psdzdata.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2385370587/psdzdata.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/1222765699/psdzdata.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2994195553/psdzdata.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/544582366/psdzdata.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/3983970136/psdzdata.part18.rar


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bummel said:


> Ok,
> next Friday I make a new Copy from the Harddisk and I compare the Files!
> Then we know more.....


Very good. Are you expecting another new release (e.g. v.47) by next Friday?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bummel said:


> @Bummel; Are you positive this Harddisk from BMW Diagnose System is 46.6 and not 46.3?
> 
> These are the newest Data Files from the last BMW Online Update 46.6 on 20.06.2012.
> All the Service Computer are working with these Files!
> ...


@Bummel; Besides the CIC CAFD file not being the new version, I just deleted my old v.46.3 PSDZdata in its entirety and replaced it completely with the "new" v.46.6 PSDZdata, and the "new" PSDZdata Integration Level is unchanged at F010_12_03_512, which is ISTA/P 2.46.3 from March, not 2.46.6 from June. :bawling:


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @nj323ci; Well, I checked myself, and the CIC CAFD file in the new v.46.6 PSDZdata is cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_006, same as it is in the v.46.3 PSDZdata, which explains why you still can't code your CIC module since it is looking for a newer cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_157 version. I assume the issue is the same for your JBBF module.
> 
> So, either the CIC CAFD file didn't change from version 46.3 to 46.6, and your car has something newer than 46.6 on it, or this new package is 46.3, not 46.6.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking for me. I had gone to bed. Lol
Yes, I am Alexf4i on coding forum. I asked this question on there and also on Ecubb forum. See if I can try to figure this out. I wouldn't think it's newer than 46.6 because according to Bummel, this version was released June 20 and I took possession of my car that day. This is now driving me crazy. It might be an Esys 3.18 to 3.22 upgrade I need.


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Strange. Ok. Thanks. Well I can only conclude then that if this is 46.6 and @nj323ci E-Sys is calling for the newer cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_157, that his car does in fact have something even newer than 46.6 on it.
> 
> I'll be posting the RS links for the first seven parts shortly.





Bummel said:


> Ok,
> next Friday I make a new Copy from the Harddisk and I compare the Files!
> Then we know more.....


Thank you for your help Bummel. If you could double check the files on the BMW hard disk, then we will know more. I hope someone can shed some light on this on one of the other sites.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Bummel said:


> Hey, I don't want Money, we are BMW Drivers !!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


Wow that was great mate... welcome to our coding family , please let us know if there is anything we could do to make things easier for you.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @nj323ci; Well, I checked myself, and the CIC CAFD file in the new v.46.6 PSDZdata is cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_006, same as it is in the v.46.3 PSDZdata, which explains why you still can't code your CIC module since it is looking for a newer cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_157 version. I assume the issue is the same for your JBBF module.
> 
> So, either the CIC CAFD file didn't change from version 46.3 to 46.6, and your car has something newer than 46.6 on it, or this new package is 46.3, not 46.6.
> 
> ...


ThAnks Shawn for loading the rest of the files to Rapidshare. If these files do not effect the HU-CIC Cafd then It will not effect either way the coding for the 4/12 car that is getting coded for VIM. Either it will work or it won't. Damn.


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> ThAnks Shawn for loading the rest of the files to Rapidshare. If these files do not effect the HU-CIC Cafd then It will not effect either way the coding for the 4/12 car that is getting coded for VIM. Either it will work or it won't. Damn.


You should be fine with 4/2012 car Steven. I think late 05/2012 + builds are affected. I could be wrong tho. Let us know what happens. I should have a 04/12 or 05/12 F30 today and I will see how these new 46.6 files work. Seems like so far only my own car has had issues... Lucky me! Lol


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@nj323ci and @cn555ic; If you two have also downloaded the "new" data and installed it, what Integration level are you showing it is in E-Sys with it?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Since the HU-CIC wasnt updated I didnt upload the new files to the PSDZdata and used the V46.3 on the laptop already.. I just coded a 4/2012 build F10 and there were no issues whatsover in reading any of the modules. I guess Alex is right that the change occurred in 5/2012 but then again a member with a 3/2012 also experienced this issue that Alex had, so I dont know whats going on here... THe CAFD for the HU-CIC unit for the 4/2012 was CAFD_000000F9_007_002_006.ncd


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> @nj323ci and @cn555ic; If you two have also downloaded the "new" data and installed it, what Integration level are you showing it is in E-Sys with it?


I will double check this and let you know tonight.



cn555ic said:


> Since the HU-CIC wasnt updated I didnt upload the new files to the PSDZdata and used the V46.3 on the laptop already.. I just coded a 4/2012 build F10 and there were no issues whatsover in reading any of the modules. I guess Alex is right that the change occurred in 5/2012 but then again a member with a 3/2012 also experienced this issue that Alex had, so I dont know whats going on here... THe CAFD for the HU-CIC unit for the 4/2012 was CAFD_000000F9_007_002_006.ncd


Just coded a f30 4/2012 build with the new 46.6 and no issues at all. I think the car that was 3/2012 having the same problems I am with my 5/2012 f10 might have had a full update done to his car putting him at the 5/2012+ level I'm at.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

It seems all the files from uploaded.to site have been removed. I could download first 11 files and now it shows files are no more available. Is that right? It was at a tolerable download speed of 200kbps, now RapidShare moves at 30 kbps.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

April1 said:


> It seems all the files from uploaded.to site have been removed. I could download first 11 files and now it shows files are no more available. Is that right? It was at a tolerable download speed of 200kbps, now RapidShare moves at 30 kbps.


I'm not sure on the status of the uploaded.to links, but even those were only 100 KB/s. I'd just buy the 30-Day RapidShare Pro account for $11. That said, the file names and the Integration Level on this package indicates it is actually v.46.3, not v.46.6.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I started getting at 200 kbps after registering with the site. Anyway, I will buy RS pro a/c as 30 kbps is too slow for 16MB set.


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I'm not sure on the status of the uploaded.to links, but even those were only 100 KB/s. I'd just buy the 30-Day RapidShare Pro account for $11. That said, the file names and the Integration Level on this package indicates it is actually v.46.3, not v.46.6.


I think I agree with you Shawn in that this is still 46.3 data. Hopefully Bummel can check on the BMW hard disk Friday.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Old psdz was 14.4 GB and the new ones are 15.5 gb so something has obviously changed Shawn. Havent checked exactly what changed


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cn555ic said:


> Old psdz was 14.4 GB and the new ones are 15.5 gb so something has obviously changed Shawn. Havent checked exactly what changed


This set also includes RR01 PSDZdata, which I assume is for Rolls Royce. The old v.46.3 did not.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't you think we should withdraw this thread to avoid people getting mislead further and open a new thread when we really have the new data.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

April1 said:


> Don't you think we should withdraw this thread to avoid people getting mislead further and open a new thread when we really have the new data.


I would agree, but so far I'm the only one asserting it's actually v.46.3, although @nj323ci has stated he thinks he agrees with me. While I don't think I'm wrong, I was still holding out hope that I was, and that I was just missing something, and really hopping that @Bummel would verify his package contents and offer his final opinion on what I have noted, and as to whether he still believes it is v.46.6, and if so, why. I think then we can move on, either way it turns out. He clearly has the inside track to the ISTA/P data files, and if this isn't in fact v.46.6, I am sure he can get his hands on the right package.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I think it's the same also. I just tried to look at the new and the older ones and the only thing difference is the rolls Royce files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, this may be v.46.6 after all. There is no doubt this version is newer than the previous version, as the new version is from 6/20 while the previous version was from 4/20, and the following 13 CAFD files were added are in this latest version: 

----------------------------------------------
cafd_000000ae.caf.005_004_000 249,837
cafd_000000f9.caf.007_003_009 2,955,507
cafd_00000bce.caf.005_012_000 721,717
cafd_0000007e.caf.002_003_007 44,945
cafd_000007a1.caf.005_018_028 2,014,103
cafd_000009ef.caf.000_016_003 1,180,127
cafd_000014a8.caf.100_000_001 21,185
cafd_0000068d.caf.001_006_003 58,585
cafd_00000163.caf.007_001_006 1,344,995
cafd_00000171.caf.002_002_001 37,729
cafd_00000223.caf.013_006_006 1,986,099
cafd_00000794.caf.002_020_029 6,060,497
cafd_00000985.caf.003_001_111 88,591
----------------------------------------------

The actual PSdZdata version though remains unclear to me as the F10 Integration Level remains unchanged. It is quite conceivable this is v.46.6 and still I-Level F010_12_03_512, but if that is the case, since we are seeing new F10's having even newer CAFD files (e.g. CIC CAFD file cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_157) than what is in this new release (e.g. CIC CAFD file cafd_000000f9.caf.007_002_006), it would indicate that there exists a version somewhere, perhaps in Munich only, that is higher than this release, maybe the rumored v.47.x.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FYI. People complained that the RapidShare Links for Parts 13-18 were dead, so I have just re-uploaded it all on RapidShare. The RapidShare links in Post # 1 have been updated.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, this may be v.46.6 after all. There is no doubt this version is newer than the previous version, as the new version is from 6/20 while the previous version was from 4/20, and the following 13 CAFD files were added are in this latest version:
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> cafd_000000ae.caf.005_004_000 249,837
> ...


Thanks for the update Shawn..copied your first post to our software download thread.

I thought April1 and some other guys have done extensive reasearch on this matter and concluded that it is not a 46.6...

Hope we didnt offend Bummel with our comments...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DreamCar said:


> Hope we didnt offend Bummel with our comments...


Yes, I certainly hope not. The ISTA/P versioning and Integration Levels are confusing at best, and given the size of the package download, understandably all anyone wants is to know with certainty what version they are downloading, which isn't always straight forward.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Deleted........


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

Just a guess.....

An incremental increase may mean that something was changed or added but not everything.

BMW Engineering has determined my car needs an update, but the dealer was told to wait for the next release to fix my problem... and 46.6 wasn't the release they were waiting on....


EDIT: just looked at the I-level for Rolls Royce which is 12_06_500... that may be 46.6


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Binary analysis of the psdzdata*

Deleted.....


----------



## Bummel (Jul 13, 2012)

Deleted!


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Bummel please ignore the comments here we apologize for any inconvenience caused.
Going forward you can send IM to Shawnsheridan or me.

Looking forward for your contribution and help.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Guys please restrain your self from jumping into conclusions. We really don't want to miss on good oppurtunity.


----------



## wnrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

Yobyot said:


> Are these ALL the files? The sequence start with the comment "1st files" and "part09" in the filename.
> 
> Should there be parts one through eight?


The OP has 1 EXE and 17 RAR files. If we are lucky to download the 700MB EXE file, is that good by itself?

Also, does anybody want to sell a cable, or shall I order this one? http://codecard.lt/electronics/tools/enet-cable/prod_651.html


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wnrussell said:


> The OP has 1 EXE and 17 RAR files. If we are lucky to download the 700MB EXE file, is that good by itself?
> 
> Also, does anybody want to sell a cable, or shall I order this one? http://codecard.lt/electronics/tools/enet-cable/prod_651.html


No. It is a compressed Self Extracting RAR file and you need all 18 parts to decompress it.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

i have installed the new files. After that, i change something in Modul ICM and code fld. It end with Error, and show behinde the ICM not more the Car-Nummers, it shows :¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥.

After i change to the old Files 46.3 and Code the ICM, it works...

My Car is f25 from 6.2012


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chris88 said:


> i have installed the new files. After that, i change something in Modul ICM and code fld. It end with Error, and show behinde the ICM not more the Car-Nummers, it shows :¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥.
> 
> After i change to the old Files 46.3 and Code the ICM, it works...
> 
> My Car is f25 from 6.2012


I don't know the cause of this "gibberish" problem, but see this F30 Post and attachment for the Solution:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=12324765&postcount=357


----------



## Bummel (Jul 13, 2012)

Deleted!


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bummel said:


> Your Car needs an Update, they waiting for ISPA 47.0 !!
> A lot of Cars needs this Update!!
> 
> Bummel


Any way to figure out if Car needs an update and when that update will be available?


----------



## Bummel (Jul 13, 2012)

April1 said:


> Any way to figure out if Car needs an update and when that update will be available?


Soon .....


----------



## mjgood (Apr 23, 2006)

Bummel said:


> Your Car needs an Update, they waiting for ISPA 47.0 !!
> A lot of Cars needs this Update!!
> 
> Bummel


@Bummel....

Just wanted to say thanks for the files.....

My F10 is waiting on the 47.0 update to fix an issue with BMW Assist and the BMW remote app.. hopefully it will be released to the dealers soon....


----------



## nj323ci (Jun 22, 2012)

Bummel said:


> Soon .....


Should be released very soon. I know the new ista-sys 2.31.19 was released just a few days ago according to Ecubb forums. Fingers crossed someone can get their hands on the new psdzdata files


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Just tried to code a brand spankin new F1 Individual and everything worked except the HU-CIC unit. Car had 100 miles on it and it was produced a month ago!  Sucks waiting for the PSDZ V47, hopefully it addresses the Hu-CIC module


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Can someone redo parts 8-18. I can only get 1-7.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sharbotcom said:


> Can someone redo parts 8-18. I can only get 1-7.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


The RapidShare Links in Post #1, are working, all of them:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6948029&postcount=1


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> The RapidShare Links in Post #1, are working, all of them:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6948029&postcount=1


They are coming through now. Only 1 to 7 would work for me this morning. Thanks Shawn.


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

I am new to this forum and just starting to learn about coding.Thank you all for your contribution and knowledge. 
I have downloaded all the links from RapidShare as per post 1. However, when I run the exe, I get an error haflway through the extraction process (as per attached screen shot). Any idea, how to get around it?


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

marcosg said:


> I am new to this forum and just starting to learn about coding.Thank you all for your contribution and knowledge.
> I have downloaded all the links from RapidShare as per post 1. However, when I run the exe, I get an error haflway through the extraction process (as per attached screen shot). Any idea, how to get around it?


One of the archive parts is incomplete. I can't tell which one from the screen capture.

All of the parts should be the same size except the last one will be shorter. Find the part that's too short and re-download it. The download was probably interrupted and therefore that part is incomplete.


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

FrogmanF30 said:


> One of the archive parts is incomplete. I can't tell which one from the screen capture.
> 
> All of the parts should be the same size except the last one will be shorter. Find the part that's too short and re-download it. The download was probably interrupted and therefore that part is incomplete.


Thanks Frogman. I checked all the file sizes, they are all different (See attachement). Does that mean all the downloads are corrupted? What should te file sizes be.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcosg said:


> Thanks Frogman. I checked all the file sizes, they are all different (See attachement). Does that mean all the downloads are corrupted? What should te file sizes be.


None of that looks right. Parts 1-17 are 734.00 Mb, and Part 18 is 256.47 Mb. If you are downloading @30 Kb/s without a RapidShare Pro Account, the downloads are prone to errors given the size and speed.


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

marcosg said:


> Thanks Frogman. I checked all the file sizes, they are all different (See attachement). Does that mean all the downloads are corrupted? What should te file sizes be.


They are supposed to be 700MB each. Here are my sizes:

07/12/2012 11:29 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part01.rar
07/12/2012 11:40 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part02.rar
07/13/2012 12:39 AM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part03.rar
07/13/2012 09:59 AM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part04.rar
07/13/2012 12:47 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part05.rar
07/13/2012 01:09 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part06.rar
07/13/2012 03:02 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part07.rar
07/13/2012 04:32 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part08.rar
07/13/2012 05:19 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part09.rar
07/13/2012 06:42 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part10.rar
07/13/2012 09:48 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part11.rar
07/13/2012 10:52 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part12.rar
07/13/2012 11:59 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part13.rar
07/14/2012 08:02 AM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part14.rar
07/14/2012 01:50 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part15.rar
07/14/2012 11:33 AM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part16.rar
07/14/2012 02:07 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part17.rar
07/14/2012 01:22 PM 256,471,490 psdzdata.part18.rar
18 File(s) 12,734,525,890 bytes

Yes, it means all of you parts are messed up.


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

FrogmanF30 said:


> They are supposed to be 700MB each. Here are my sizes:
> 
> 07/12/2012 11:29 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part01.rar
> 07/12/2012 11:40 PM 734,003,200 psdzdata.part02.rar
> ...


Thanks, I downloaded the files again using RapidShare Pro and it all worked fine. I think I have got it all installed correctly. My next challenge is to build the cable and connect to the car.
I pulled my profile from the car and the i-step vesrion is F001-11-09-501. This equates to ISTA/P Version 2.43.0 (according to attached pdf). My question is, will this work with the updated PSZData v46.6. Or do I need to downlowad version V46.3 as per this link
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624780


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcosg said:


> Thanks, I downloaded the files again using RapidShare Pro and it all worked fine. I think I have got it all installed correctly. My next challenge is to build the cable and connect to the car.
> I pulled my profile from the car and the i-step vesrion is F001-11-09-501. This equates to ISTA/P Version 2.43.0 (according to attached pdf). My question is, will this work with the updated PSZData v46.6. Or do I need to downlowad version V46.3 as per this link
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=624780


No. You are fine. You always want the latest PSdZdata version available. The PSdZdata version can be higher than the ISTA/P version the car was last programmed with. It's only when the car was last programmed with an ISTA/P version higher than the PSdZdata used with E-Sys where you can run into trouble.


----------



## nwvalleyjock (Aug 23, 2012)

Forgive me, I'm a newbie here. I'm one who tries to help himself as much as possible, but I've scoured the threads for the password to install the E-Sys software to no avail. Can anyone help? I ordered a cable (I have no soldering kit or skills, ha-ha) and I'm hoping to install the software in the meantime until it arrives. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nwvalleyjock said:


> Forgive me, I'm a newbie here. I'm one who tries to help himself as much as possible, but I've scoured the threads for the password to install the E-Sys software to no avail. Can anyone help? I ordered a cable (I have no soldering kit or skills, ha-ha) and I'm hoping to install the software in the meantime until it arrives. Thanks in advance!


If you have what I think you have, it should have included Installation instructions, and in step one is reads:

Install Password is "lo8F3lsVVg" if prompted.


----------



## nwvalleyjock (Aug 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you have what I think you have, it should have included Installation instructions, and in step one is reads:
> 
> Install Password is "lo8F3lsVVg" if prompted.


Thanks! I'll give it a try soon and report out. Still waiting on my ODBC2 cable, ordered it from Hong Kong 2 weeks ago and though it shipped immediately, it's been sitting in Customs for over a week ... grrrr ...


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

No point in ordering a cable from far east when you have your source in USA to give you 2/3 days delivery haha


----------



## nwvalleyjock (Aug 23, 2012)

April1 said:


> No point in ordering a cable from far east when you have your source in USA to give you 2/3 days delivery haha


Yeah, guess I didn't look hard enough in the forums, I just went with what came up at a reasonable price on Google ... anyway, got it now. Just have to install the software. Got a 3-day weekend coming up to see what I can do, haha


----------



## cglboy (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Diplomatic (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys, just got my cable in and I'm trying to get all the files to get started, I noticed that v.46.6 PSDZdata has 18 files (parts) while v.46.6 PSDZdata while v.46.3 PSDZdata has 24 parts. Should I be extracting version 46.6 or 46.3? I have the v.46.3 with 18 parts but I'm following the Installing.ESYS document that says there should be 24 parts. Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Diplomatic said:


> Hey guys, just got my cable in and I'm trying to get all the files to get started, I noticed that v.46.6 PSDZdata has 18 files (parts) while v.46.6 PSDZdata while v.46.3 PSDZdata has 24 parts. Should I be extracting version 46.6 or 46.3? I have the v.46.3 with 18 parts but I'm following the Installing.ESYS document that says there should be 24 parts. Thanks!!


Each PSdZData set will vary in total size and number of files (parts) in the archive depending on the size of the chunks it was packaged into. What you always want is the latest version, which in your case is 46.6, or you could download 47.4 now. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Diplomatic (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks!! much appreciated


----------



## soupratt (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Guys
Would a Late 2011 520d work ok with the 46.6 PSDZdata or do I need anything higher ?
Cheers


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

soupratt said:


> Hi Guys
> Would a Late 2011 520d work ok with the 46.6 PSDZdata or do I need anything higher ?
> Cheers


Yup you should be fine as long as you didn't get any software upgrades from your dealer recently


----------



## soupratt (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool. Thanks. I guess try first and maybe need 47.4 later if any issues.


----------



## rambod99 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Software*

I am a newbie, can you please help me get the software I need to do the codeing. I allready have the cable. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rambod99 said:


> I am a newbie, can you please help me get the software I need to do the codeing. I allready have the cable. Thank you so much in advance


PM sent. You asked in 3 different threads. Just one would suffice.


----------



## rambod99 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Thank you*

I did not know what I was doing, sorry. Do I need anything else beside the program to code my 2013 Grand Coupe? Thanks


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

rambod99 said:


> I did not know what I was doing, sorry. Do I need anything else beside the program to code my 2013 Grand Coupe? Thanks


If you have the psdz, esys with token then you would be fine.


----------



## rambod99 (Mar 4, 2013)

I downloaded all the files and was able to open them with WinRAR but I do not see any installation files or setup, can you please help me with what I need to do next, Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rambod99 said:


> I downloaded all the files and was able to open them with WinRAR but I do not see any installation files or setup, can you please help me with what I need to do next, Thanks


I assume you are referring to the PSdZData files. You use WinRAR, and open only part1.rar, and hit extract. It will automatically extract all the files from all 21 parts.


----------



## rambod99 (Mar 4, 2013)

*done*

It did extract all the files and everything went well. What do I do now? is there another programs that I need to install? what do I do with these file?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rambod99 said:


> It did extract all the files and everything went well. What do I do now? is there another programs that I need to install? what do I do with these file?


Again, you are cross-posting the same question in multiple threads:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7420389&postcount=241

:tsk:


----------



## stevlover (Oct 22, 2006)

Im new to this whole software and programming but Im very intrigued I have a 2006 bmw e60 530xi and my girl has a 2012 e90 328xi I am very interested in programming certain options like dvd in motion and automatic window up with remote but I need the super newbie walkthrough ie where do I get the cable and software etc any help would be appreciated thanx in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stevlover said:


> Im new to this whole software and programming but Im very intrigued I have a 2006 bmw e60 530xi and my girl has a 2012 e90 328xi I am very interested in programming certain options like dvd in motion and automatic window up with remote but I need the super newbie walkthrough ie where do I get the cable and software etc any help would be appreciated thanx in advance


For your Exx chassis, you need EDIABAS and NCS Expert, which are part of BMW Standard Tools, and SP-Daten Files, and a K+DCAN Interface cable, which you can routinely find on eBay.

PM Sent.


----------



## T3iX (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm a new BMW owner and excited to see the features that can be customized through e-sys. That said, I've read several how to get started posts but I'm having trouble finding the necessary software. My vehicle is a F10 with the N55 (2012 535i Xdrive). Any help or direction would be appreciated. I'm most interested in being able to save the last setting on the auto stop, closing the windows with the FOB, adjusting the top speed, etc.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

T3iX said:


> I'm a new BMW owner and excited to see the features that can be customized through e-sys. That said, I've read several how to get started posts but I'm having trouble finding the necessary software. My vehicle is a F10 with the N55 (2012 535i Xdrive). Any help or direction would be appreciated. I'm most interested in being able to save the last setting on the auto stop, closing the windows with the FOB, adjusting the top speed, etc.


PM sent.


----------



## T3iX (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks a bunch .


----------



## sohosys (Apr 16, 2013)

*files*

could someone kindly send me a link for files? 2010 750Lxi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sohosys said:


> could someone kindly send me a link for files? 2010 750Lxi


PM sent.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawn, can you help me on this? thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> View attachment 371934
> 
> shawn, can you help me on this? thx


cafd_000000f9.caf.007_006_009 is from 49.2. It is the only CAFD added in 49.2, and it can be dropped in an existing 49.1 PSdZData library.

PM Sent.


----------



## albloushi (May 15, 2006)

Dear shawnsheridan,

The rapidshare links are not working. kindly assist as I would like to download them.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

albloushi said:


> Dear shawnsheridan,
> 
> The rapidshare links are not working. kindly assist as I would like to download them.


PM sent.


----------



## Berty1907 (May 14, 2013)

Dear shawnsheridan,

Would you kindly share the links with me too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Berty1907 said:


> Dear shawnsheridan,
> 
> Would you kindly share the links with me too?


PM sent.


----------



## GreenDevil85 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello together,

could someone send me please a link for the files? I have E-Sys 3.18.4.

Thanks in advice!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GreenDevil85 said:


> Hello together,
> 
> could someone send me please a link for the files? I have E-Sys 3.18.4.
> 
> Thanks in advice!


E-Sys 3.18.4 is pretty much obsolete now, as it won't work with the newer PSdZData without an updated Patch / Token, which means you might just as well update to E-Sys 3.22.5 at the same time.

PM sent.


----------



## Wolfstein (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you, very much Shawn ! :>
great person


----------



## ondral (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, Can you send me PM with a link to latest Version E-sys and PSDZdata, please?
I am a newbie and I want to try coding my BMW.

Thanks,
ondral


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ondral said:


> Hi everyone, Can you send me PM with a link to latest Version E-sys and PSDZdata, please?
> I am a newbie and I want to try coding my BMW.
> 
> Thanks,
> ondral


PM sent.


----------



## kra808 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Shawn,

Can you PM me the extraction passwords for E-Sys 3.23.4 and 50.3 PSdZData Full?

Thanks,
K


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kra808 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM me the extraction passwords for E-Sys 3.23.4 and 50.3 PSdZData Full?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## JimmyZZ (Aug 29, 2013)

*Psdzdata*

can you pm me the download link pleeezzze


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JimmyZZ said:


> can you pm me the download link pleeezzze


PM sent.


----------



## JimmyZZ (Aug 29, 2013)

*pm sent*

:thumbup: wow you guys are quicker than any Bimmer


----------



## _BigBoss_ (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

link to new and PSdZData also for me, please.

Thanks a lot :thumbup:


----------



## _BigBoss_ (Dec 12, 2012)

**SORRY

link to new **E-Sys** and PSdZData also for me, please.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Kasdar (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
Car has been recently updated by dealer and all coding were wiped out 
Can you send me a link to the latest files for coding?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

_BigBoss_ said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> link to new and PSdZData also for me, please.
> 
> Thanks a lot :thumbup:





Kasdar said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Car has been recently updated by dealer and all coding were wiped out
> Can you send me a link to the latest files for coding?
> 
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## zekahh (Sep 6, 2013)

could you please send me a link to the latest files and programms?
thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zekahh said:


> could you please send me a link to the latest files and programms?
> thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## MasseRamo (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello Shawn,
I read through the thread and indeed you are doing a great help for all.
Months ago I found ISTA/P 48.3 and it worked only with ICOM, so i went to a friend and borrowed his ICOM and Charger to update my 2008 M3 as service agent here wanted to update it to 2009 only based on the mini report they print.
Now my car gives a number indicating its has 2012 software.
Now I wanna try to 1 retrofit "M-Drive" as i got the parts for it and few other minor stuff like mirrors folding on locking car and would like to ask you for the latest links for programs specially E-sys and Psdzdata as I read great stuff about it and hope i can do it myself to my car.

Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MasseRamo said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I read through the thread and indeed you are doing a great help for all.
> Months ago I found ISTA/P 48.3 and it worked only with ICOM, so i went to a friend and borrowed his ICOM and Charger to update my 2008 M3 as service agent here wanted to update it to 2009 only based on the mini report they print.
> Now my car gives a number indicating its has 2012 software.
> ...


E-Sys and PSdZData is only for Fxx chassis. If you want ot code and flash your E9x, you need NCS Expert, WinKFP, and SP-Daten.


----------



## MasseRamo (Sep 9, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys and PSdZData is only for Fxx chassis. If you want ot code and flash your E9x, you need NCS Expert, WinKFP, and SP-Daten.


Sorry, seems I haven't done my homework as I'm kinda new to that.

Should I expect any gains with newer daten ( Are the E89x files updated?) and using NCS Expert or WinKTP vs ISTA/P?
Problem with ISTA/P is that it takes a lot to load for me and does all modules, can't choose


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MasseRamo said:


> Sorry, seems I haven't done my homework as I'm kinda new to that.
> 
> Should I expect any gains with newer daten ( Are the E89x files updated?) and using NCS Expert or WinKTP vs ISTA/P?
> Problem with ISTA/P is that it takes a lot to load for me and does all modules, can't choose


ISTA/P is good for programming entire car, nothing more. You can't code any modules, and you can't program (flash) single modules.

E89x SP-Daten is still being actively updated, 6 times in 2013 YTD, with 2.50.2 being the last update:

ISTA/P	2.49.0	E89X-13-03-501
ISTA/P	2.49.1	E89X-13-03-502
ISTA/P	2.49.2	E89X-13-03-503
ISTA/P	2.49.3	E89X-13-03-504
ISTA/P	2.49.4	E89X-13-03-504
ISTA/P	2.50.0	E89X-13-07-501
ISTA/P	2.50.2	E89X-13-07-503


----------



## MasseRamo (Sep 9, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> ISTA/P is good for programming entire car, nothing more. You can't code any modules, and you can't program (flash) single modules.
> 
> E89x SP-Daten is still being actively updated, 6 times in 2013 YTD, with 2.50.2 being the last update:
> 
> ...


Yea those are the numbers I meant, mine says E89X-12........ , on ISTA/P there was a menu to code retrofits and some items but can't remember as I had the ICOM and charger for 1 day.
Can you kindly pm me links to the programs I need and I'll try to read more into doing it myself as there are no coders here in this country and all they can do is delete errors. 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MasseRamo said:


> Yea those are the numbers I meant, mine says E89X-12........ , on ISTA/P there was a menu to code retrofits and some items but can't remember as I had the ICOM and charger for 1 day.
> Can you kindly pm me links to the programs I need and I'll try to read more into doing it myself as there are no coders here in this country and all they can do is delete errors.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## MasseRamo (Sep 9, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks a lot


----------



## asiangear (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Shawn!

Can you send me the links for latest E-sys software with p/w for install and pin and the latest psdzdata files too? 

Thank you so much for your awesome work and efforts!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asiangear said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Can you send me the links for latest E-sys software with p/w for install and pin and the latest psdzdata files too?
> 
> Thank you so much for your awesome work and efforts!


PM sent.


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys and PSdZData is only for Fxx chassis. If you want ot code and flash your E9x, you need NCS Expert, WinKFP, and SP-Daten.


Hi Shawn, can you please send me a link to the latest psdzdata for Fxx series?

Thanks,

Guy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwgcyr said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please send me a link to the latest psdzdata for Fxx series?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Guy


PM sent.


----------



## DBA1T (Mar 8, 2011)

*psdzdata for Fxx series*

Shawn, Would appreciate a link to the latest psdzdata for Fxx series. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DBA1T said:


> Shawn, Would appreciate a link to the latest psdzdata for Fxx series. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

Shawn is there any chance of the download link and password please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NeoNapster said:


> Shawn is there any chance of the download link and password please


For what exactly, or should I guess?


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> For what exactly, or should I guess?


Aye that would help wouldn't it lol for latest E-sys software with password for install, pin and the latest psdzdata files too if possible please..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NeoNapster said:


> Aye that would help wouldn't it lol for latest E-sys software with password for install, pin and the latest psdzdata files too if possible please..


PM sent.


----------



## NeoNapster (Oct 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Many Thanks


----------



## tomsz (Jul 23, 2011)

*Latest PSDZdata and ESys download links*

Would you be kind to PM me also the latest PSDZdata and ESys download links? Just replaced my BMW 2007 X3 with a 2012 328i.

Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomsz said:


> Would you be kind to PM me also the latest PSDZdata and ESys download links? Just replaced my BMW 2007 X3 with a 2012 328i.
> 
> Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## tomsz (Jul 23, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thank you very much for the quick assistance!


----------



## RO-CK (May 17, 2012)

*PSDZData*

Shawn,

Can you please send me the link for the Psdzdata lastest version? Will this work with E-Sys 3.18?

Thanks again for all your great contributions for this great forum


----------



## avlnch (May 25, 2013)

I can code my 2013 M5 with no problem, but when I tried to code a 2014 LCI M5 it would not work.. is this because it is running a different version of files?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rew1red (Oct 8, 2013)

*PSDZData*

Well, I'm finally moving from lurking to posting-- I wish I had a better first post then to beg for E-Sys and appropriate PSDZData data files for my F10! Had a good bit of luck coding my R56-- and It's time to move on to the second car!

Thanks in advance, Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RO-CK said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for the Psdzdata lastest version? Will this work with E-Sys 3.18?
> 
> Thanks again for all your great contributions for this great forum


No. You need to update E-Sys, and obtain Patch / Token for new version.



avlnch said:


> I can code my 2013 M5 with no problem, but when I tried to code a 2014 LCI M5 it would not work.. is this because it is running a different version of files?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Yes, it has newer ISTA/P on it, so you need newer PSdZData.



rew1red said:


> Well, I'm finally moving from lurking to posting-- I wish I had a better first post then to beg for E-Sys and appropriate PSDZData data files for my F10! Had a good bit of luck coding my R56-- and It's time to move on to the second car!
> 
> Thanks in advance, Shawn!


PM's sent.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hoping that Shawn can help. I have a current e-sys setup that can code my 2011 750i M-Sport but when I tried to code my girlfriends 2013 535i M-sport it was unable to read the CAFD Folders when I went to read coding data. Am I missing files for the newer vehicle? If so, can you please tell me what I need to do to get my setup updated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dagoo98 said:


> Hoping that Shawn can help. I have a current e-sys setup that can code my 2011 750i M-Sport but when I tried to code my girlfriends 2013 535i M-sport it was unable to read the CAFD Folders when I went to read coding data. Am I missing files for the newer vehicle? If so, can you please tell me what I need to do to get my setup updated. Thanks in advance.


You need new PSdZData, which means you also must have new E-Sys, which also means you must have new Patch / Token.

PM sent.


----------



## krusir (Nov 24, 2008)

Shawn,

Can you PM download link for PSdZData? I've been surf the net for whole night with no luck. I have 2011 F10 535i if you know which version of PSdZData will work. I had installed E-Sys 3.18.4. My cable will come in next few days. 

Thanks,
Jack.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krusir said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM download link for PSdZData? I've been surf the net for whole night with no luck. I have 2011 F10 535i if you know which version of PSdZData will work. I had installed E-Sys 3.18.4. My cable will come in next few days.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## grisu (Oct 14, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need new PSdZData, which means you also must have new E-Sys, which also means you must have new Patch / Token.
> 
> PM sent.


Shawn,

can you please send me PM for new E-sys, new PSdZData and new Patch / Token. My car is from Jan 2013.

Thanks
Dirk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grisu said:


> Shawn,
> 
> can you please send me PM for new E-sys, new PSdZData and new Patch / Token. My car is from Jan 2013.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## scup0 (Jul 9, 2013)

Could you please send me the links for the new psdzdata?

Thx in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scup0 said:


> Could you please send me the links for the new psdzdata?
> 
> Thx in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## JK11 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,

were can I get the latest Psdzdate and how can I install idt
Great thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JK11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> were can I get the latest Psdzdate and how can I install idt
> Great thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cshopper (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

were can I get the latest Psdzdate and how can I install idt
Great thanks


----------



## cshopper (Jul 29, 2013)

and if possible latest SP-Daten too!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cshopper said:


> Hi,
> 
> were can I get the latest Psdzdate and how can I install idt
> Great thanks





cshopper said:


> and if possible latest SP-Daten too!


PM sent.


----------



## semaphore (Jan 1, 2014)

Could someone send me the links for e-sys and psdzdata? I've got a cable coming in soon and looking forward to coding.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

semaphore said:


> Could someone send me the links for e-sys and psdzdata? I've got a cable coming in soon and looking forward to coding.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Thad (Apr 1, 2006)

Can someone send a link to the e-sys and psdzdata files. I've got my cable and I'm looking to try my hand at coding.

Thanks,

Thad


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thad said:


> Can someone send a link to the e-sys and psdzdata files. I've got my cable and I'm looking to try my hand at coding.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Thad


PM sent.


----------



## JK11 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Pszdata*

Hi,

I am looking also fore the newest Pszdatas

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JK11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking also fore the newest Pszdatas
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## daveh85 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey Shawn,

Is 51.3 out yet?

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daveh85 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Is 51.3 out yet?
> 
> Cheers


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## luki244 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi mate. Can I have them as well please?  E-Sys, PzdzData and Patch . 
Thank U


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luki244 said:


> Hi mate. Can I have them as well please?  E-Sys, PzdzData and Patch .
> Thank U


PM sent.


----------



## megazero (Dec 3, 2014)

hi i have an 2006 e60. looking for e-sys, psdzdata


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

megazero said:


> hi i have an 2006 e60. looking for e-sys, psdzdata


E-Sys is for Fxx Chassis only. For Exx, you need NCS Expert / EDIABAS, and SP-Daten files.

PM sent.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

J


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> I


For what? Don't you already have 54.1 PSdZData?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

My fault, I thought this is 56.6...sorry


----------



## jaza45 (Sep 8, 2003)

Can somebody share a link to the latest PSdZData, thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaza45 said:


> Can somebody share a link to the latest PSdZData, thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Jakl (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi shawnsheridan,

I'm also a newbie with my F31 (Built in January 2013) and want to code some features. Can you please send me a PM with your latest Versions?

Thank you in advance,
Jakob


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jakl said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> I'm also a newbie with my F31 (Built in January 2013) and want to code some features. Can you please send me a PM with your latest Versions?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Atilla86 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi @ all. I've recieved my new F20 and want to try some codings.Can someone send me E-Sys, PzdzData and Patch.Thx for your help!!!


----------



## Atilla86 (Jan 5, 2015)

sorry, double post :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atilla86 said:


> Hi @ all. I've recieved my new F20 and want to try some codings.Can someone send me E-Sys, PzdzData and Patch.Thx for your help!!!


PM sent.


----------



## askeur (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello everybody, I just bought my F20 (from december 2013) and I would like to deactivate the start/stop function. Can someone send me links to download E-Sys, PzdzData and Patch to proceed the codings.
Thanks by advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

askeur said:


> Hello everybody, I just bought my F20 (from december 2013) and I would like to deactivate the start/stop function. Can someone send me links to download E-Sys, PzdzData and Patch to proceed the codings.
> Thanks by advance.


PM sent.


----------



## online88 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello everybody,
I need other PsdZDaten to my F20 Year 08.2014
to encode .
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

online88 said:


> Hello everybody,
> I need other PsdZDaten to my F20 Year 08.2014
> to encode .
> Thanks


Enable your PM function.


----------



## online88 (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh Sorry, was with the registration 's not finished yet.
PM should work now.

THANK YOU


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

online88 said:


> Oh Sorry, was with the registration 's not finished yet.
> PM should work now.
> 
> THANK YOU


PM sent.


----------



## blazingdon (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi,
Can you please send me the link to the new Esys and Psdzdata.

thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blazingdon said:


> Hi,
> Can you please send me the link to the new Esys and Psdzdata.
> 
> thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## 535dx (Feb 28, 2015)

*Psdz*

Hi,
Can somebody send me a link to an actual psdzdata?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

535dx said:


> Hi,
> Can somebody send me a link to an actual psdzdata?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Stefan9891 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello shawnsheridan,
Can you send me a link to Esys and psdzdata to my F31 Year 02/2013 to encode.
Thanks, great Work!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan9891 said:


> Hello ,
> Can you send me a link to Esys and psdzdata to my F31 Year 02/2013 to encode.
> Thanks, great Work!:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## palio76 (Apr 12, 2015)

*hi shawnsheridan,*

I have BMW 2014 1.16d ed
I bought Cruise Control and i need to code my car
Can you send me a link to Esys and psdzdata to my car to encode.
which code i need to use for this job? Can you help me pls.
And I need a token, Where can i get?

Tnx..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

palio76 said:


> I have BMW 2014 1.16d ed
> I bought Cruise Control and i need to code my car
> Can you send me a link to Esys and psdzdata to my car to encode.
> which code i need to use for this job? Can you help me pls.
> ...


Basic CC is S540A Cruise control, although I do not show that as an available option code for 2014 F20, so I presume it is S544A Dynamic cruise control.

PM sent.


----------



## palio76 (Apr 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Basic CC is S540A Cruise control, although I do not show that as an available option code for 2014 F20, so I presume it is S544A Dynamic cruise control.
> 
> PM sent.


I bought this one on Ebay..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261766579764?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and what about the token?

Thanks for the link..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

palio76 said:


> I bought this one on Ebay..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261766579764?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> and what about the token?
> ...


If you read what you have been given, you would realize that you now generate your own with the included E-Sys Launcher App.


----------



## flykerem (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn

You are sent me a PM on 10-21-2014 for v.53.5_PSdZData_Full

Tomorrow I can not coding F30 03/2015 to this version

and I take this error

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

FEM_BODY [40] [F892703]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000794_012_034_013 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000794-012_034_013" not found! [C012]

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

FRM [72] [GF15945]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000106D_013_012_012 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000106d-013_012_012" not found! [C012]

Can you help please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flykerem said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> You are sent me a PM on 10-21-2014 for v.53.5_PSdZData_Full
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## flykerem (Apr 25, 2015)

thank you very much..

but this is lite version.

does solves my work? Because my old version was full!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flykerem said:


> thank you very much..
> 
> but this is lite version.
> 
> does solves my work? Because my old version was full!


It came with this note:

** NOTE: 55.1 PSdZData Lite Version has all ECU Firmware files removed which are needed only for flashing new firmware onto ECU's, and ARE NOT needed at all for any Coding.*

You have a coding problem above, not a flashing problem. So yes, as the note states, this is all you need.


----------



## alphaamar (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey everyone just a little new to everything. Got everything set up and ready just missing the PSDZdata. Not sure which version I need for my F10 2011 550i. If someone could kindly direct me or send me a link to what I need it would be greatly appreciated. The only thing I need to accomplish is get an FSC code to update maps and enable video in motion. Once again not sure if that can be done with the lite or the full thing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alphaamar said:


> Hey everyone just a little new to everything. Got everything set up and ready just missing the PSDZdata. Not sure which version I need for my F10 2011 550i. If someone could kindly direct me or send me a link to what I need it would be greatly appreciated. The only thing I need to accomplish is get an FSC code to update maps and enable video in motion. Once again not sure if that can be done with the lite or the full thing.


PM sent.


----------



## F1050 (Jun 1, 2015)

Can you please send me the data files? Very much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F1050 said:


> Can you please send me the data files? Very much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## RonBoy (Jun 1, 2015)

My new X5-F15 is on its way, will you please send me the link to E-Sys en data files I will need. Tnx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RonBoy said:


> My new X5-F15 is on its way, will you please send me the link to E-Sys en data files I will need. Tnx.


PM sent.


----------



## CleoBos (Jun 23, 2014)

Shawn,
Could you send me the link for PSDZDATA for F10 as well? Mine is 2011 535i. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## xbadcrcx (Jun 14, 2015)

Can I please get the link for the current PSDZDATA for an F56 2015 MINI Cooper S?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CleoBos said:


> Shawn,
> Could you send me the link for PSDZDATA for F10 as well? Mine is 2011 535i.
> 
> Thanks so much.





xbadcrcx said:


> Can I please get the link for the current PSDZDATA for an F56 2015 MINI Cooper S?


PM's sent.


----------



## Crackerman16 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Shawn,

May I please have the link to the latest PSdZData? The dealer updated my 5 series, so it has the trimmed cafd files, which means my 54.0 no longer works. Am I correct that this new version plus the E-sys Launcher is all I need? 

Thank you,
David


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Crackerman16 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I please have the link to the latest PSdZData? The dealer updated my 5 series, so it has the trimmed cafd files, which means my 54.0 no longer works. Am I correct that this new version plus the E-sys Launcher is all I need?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## CleoBos (Jun 23, 2014)

*E-Sys disappears*

Not sure why but click on the E-Sys Launcher Premium after installation, it pops up for few seconds and then just disappears. I am stuck with Step # 13 in the instruction PDF.

But, thank you very much Shawn. The instructions are awesome.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CleoBos said:


> Not sure why but click on the E-Sys Launcher Premium after installation, it pops up for few seconds and then just disappears. I am stuck with Step # 13 in the instruction PDF.
> 
> But, thank you very much Shawn. The instructions are awesome.


Do you have .NET 4.0 installed?


----------



## CleoBos (Jun 23, 2014)

I have 4.5 installed. Is that the problem?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CleoBos said:


> I have 4.5 installed. Is that the problem?


No, as long as it is 4.0 or higher, it should work.

You will have to email TokenMaster and see what he says.


----------



## filius27 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello shawnsheridan,

I search link for F10 PSDZDATA? 

Mine is 2012 535d

Thanks! 

filius


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

filius27 said:


> Hello shawnsheridan,
> 
> I search link for F10 PSDZDATA?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## sealler (Jun 22, 2015)

Shawn,
I have F06 which is 640d xdrive. 
Could you send me the link for PSDZDATA? 

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sealler said:


> Shawn,
> I have F06 which is 640d xdrive.
> Could you send me the link for PSDZDATA?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## mkmarinov (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
really nice forum and good work to collect all the information. I live in Germany and have F30 320d. I need to code couple of features, could you send me the link for PSDZDATA? Thank you!


----------



## mkmarinov (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
really nice forum and good work to collect all the information. I live in Germany and have F30 320d. I need to code couple of features, could you send me the link for PSDZDATA? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mkmarinov said:


> Hi Shawn,
> really nice forum and good work to collect all the information. I live in Germany and have F30 320d. I need to code couple of features, could you send me the link for PSDZDATA? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## cmyk (Mar 14, 2015)

I took my car to the dealer last week and they re-programmed my car, I can't program the ACSM or the CAS now as I could before . I'm hoping updating my psdzdata will fix that - can I get the links to the latest? I have a '12 F10 528xi. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmyk said:


> I took my car to the dealer last week and they re-programmed my car, I can't program the ACSM or the CAS now as I could before . I'm hoping updating my psdzdata will fix that - can I get the links to the latest? I have a '12 F10 528xi. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## cmyk (Mar 14, 2015)

I need some help. My dealer flashed my 2012 F10 last week when I was in, there was a recall on an engine thermostat and they replaced my RDC module. When I got it back all my coding was gone - I was able to get a majority done with my previous E-Sys program and files. I have the latest PSdZData_Lite and full files (thanks Shawn) . Now I can read the ACSM and CAS folders after I connect, but the folders are now all ( . )'s - I'm assuming they're encoded to prevent altering??... is there any way to backwards flash these folders/modules so I can get in there and edit them. Trying to get rid of the seat belt warnings and the auto start-stop functions. If I only get those fixed I'll be happy. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cmyk said:


> I need some help. My dealer flashed my 2012 F10 last week when I was in, there was a recall on an engine thermostat and they replaced my RDC module. When I got it back all my coding was gone - I was able to get a majority done with my previous E-Sys program and files. I have the latest PSdZData_Lite and full files (thanks Shawn) . Now I can read the ACSM and CAS folders after I connect, but the folders are now all ( . )'s - I'm assuming they're encoded to prevent altering??... is there any way to backwards flash these folders/modules so I can get in there and edit them. Trying to get rid of the seat belt warnings and the auto start-stop functions. If I only get those fixed I'll be happy. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


If you are using E-Sys Launcher 2.x, and it is set to Car Series = F10 (it is not the same setting as E-Sys Connection target = F10), then you would not be seeing Trimmed CAFDs, i.e. ( . )'s.


----------



## marcomix (Jan 7, 2015)

there are new data to decode the control units to date with the latest updates?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcomix said:


> there are new data to decode the control units to date with the latest updates?


Yes, so long as you use E-Sys Launcher 2.x.

PM sent.


----------



## JK11 (Dec 23, 2013)

Where I can get this E Sys Laucher 2.x


Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JK11 said:


> Where I can get this E Sys Laucher 2.x
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## EINSER (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi,

I have E-Sys 3.26.1 and PSdZData "v3 55" (?). Is this the newest or do I need another for my 520d F11 from 2012? A Link to the newest version would be nice.

Thanks and best Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EINSER said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have E-Sys 3.26.1 and PSdZData "v3 55" (?). Is this the newest or do I need another for my 520d F11 from 2012? A Link to the newest version would be nice.
> 
> Thanks and best Regards


PM sent.


----------



## juhhuu (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I'm looking the suitable software for 2010 E70 X5.

Can you please help me out here ?


----------



## juhhuu (Sep 23, 2015)

Duplicate - sorry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

juhhuu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm looking the suitable software for 2010 E70 X5.
> 
> Can you please help me out here ?


PM sent.


----------



## juhhuu (Sep 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks a lot


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

cant download the files from Aus either


----------



## sirgutek (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Shawnsheridan,
I have ESYS_v.3.24.3 , but I cannot find working PSdZData. Could you help me ? Getting some errors while driving, have to check this.

Best Regards
Sirgutek


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sirgutek said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> I have ESYS_v.3.24.3 , but I cannot find working PSdZData. Could you help me ? Getting some errors while driving, have to check this.
> 
> Best Regards
> Sirgutek


PM sent.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

I used to work with psdzdata 54.1 and esys 3.26.1

I just downloaded the lite version of psdzdata 56.4 and now I cant read de cafd files anymore.

I dont understand whats the problem. 

Could it be caused by my I-Step version = 12-07-533 ?


----------



## Mastertek12 (Oct 25, 2015)

*psdzdata 56.3*

Hi all,im looking for the latest psdzdata files to code my 2015 420d f36 i have 56.3 full with esys launcher 2.30.75 and i get no cafd file errors on every control unit  i can code with older version 51 files but would prefer the latest working psdzdata thats available, sorry if i hijacked the thread but im losing the will to live :tsk: thanks in advance for any help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matteis said:


> I used to work with psdzdata 54.1 and esys 3.26.1
> 
> I just downloaded the lite version of psdzdata 56.4 and now I cant read de cafd files anymore.
> 
> ...


54.1 = Untrimmed PSdZData

>= 54.2 PSdZData = Trimmed PSdZData - Thus E-Sys Launcher 2.x must be used to map Trimmed Data back into E-Sys.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mastertek12 said:


> Hi all,im looking for the latest psdzdata files to code my 2015 420d f36 i have 56.3 full with esys launcher 2.30.75 and i get no cafd file errors on every control unit  i can code with older version 51 files but would prefer the latest working psdzdata thats available, sorry if i hijacked the thread but im losing the will to live :tsk: thanks in advance for any help


PM sent.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> 54.1 = Untrimmed PSdZData
> 
> >= 54.2 PSdZData = Trimmed PSdZData - Thus E-Sys Launcher 2.x must be used to map Trimmed Data back into E-Sys.


Tks, Shawn. Where can I find the information to larn how to "E-Sys Launcher 2.x must be used to map Trimmed Data back into E-Sys"?

I don't get it.

Another question: will the psdzdata 54.1 work on the new 2015 F30 models or I'll need the recent versions of psdzdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matteis said:


> Tks, Shawn. Where can I find the information to larn how to "E-Sys Launcher 2.x must be used to map Trimmed Data back into E-Sys"?
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Another question: will the psdzdata 54.1 work on the new 2015 F30 models or I'll need the recent versions of psdzdata?


PM sent.

No, 54.1 PSdZData, which is from July 2014, is not going to work on a 2015 car.


----------



## foerg (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I'm looking for PSdZdata 56.4

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

foerg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm looking for PSdZdata 56.4
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Guest021117 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

after a long time of absence I'm in contact with "Coding" again.

Can you give me some hint about the newest version of psdzdata (and ncsexpert) to use with my E91 09/2010.

Thank you!

Regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tom1802 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> after a long time of absence I'm in contact with "Coding" again.
> 
> ...


PSdZData is for F-Series cars using E-Sys. For E-Series cars using NCS Expert, it is SP-Daten.

PM sent.


----------



## rcarlos (Apr 27, 2015)

Could you send me the link of PSDZDATA for 2015 F25?

Thanks so much.


----------



## rcarlos (Apr 27, 2015)

*delete*

thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rcarlos said:


> Could you send me the link of PSDZDATA for 2015 F25?
> 
> Thanks so much.


PM sent.


----------



## miloc (Jun 10, 2013)

2005 x3 e83. Coding software, links, etc. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miloc said:


> 2005 x3 e83. Coding software, links, etc. thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ironkrutt (Feb 24, 2015)

Searching coding software for F31 2013, thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ironkrutt said:


> Searching coding software for F31 2013, thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## tapp (Aug 30, 2015)

Please can you send me the link of the current PSDZDATA for F11 from 2012. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tapp said:


> Please can you send me the link of the current PSDZDATA for F11 from 2012. Many thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## tapp (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sonny17 (Dec 11, 2015)

*Need PSDZDATA? UK Voice?*

First post, searched forums and started here.
i have a 2014 328i (1st BMW, love it!) and i would like to change the Voice Assist to UK (its now US), the British accent would sound so much better.
i found many posts, info on software called PSDZDATA and FCS Tools.
Can someone point me to if that is what i need and how to get it?

Thank you and i look forward to these forums!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sonny17 said:


> First post, searched forums and started here.
> i have a 2014 328i (1st BMW, love it!) and i would like to change the Voice Assist to UK (its now US), the British accent would sound so much better.
> i found many posts, info on software called PSDZDATA and FCS Tools.
> Can someone point me to if that is what i need and how to get it?
> ...


I replied to your same post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9426434&postcount=29


----------



## sonny17 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## c20500 (Dec 12, 2015)

*Pzd data*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn

Need Pzd link data for my 2014 i3 just got back from the dealer after an update and my current files cannot read the cafd files

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

c20500 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Need Pzd link data for my 2014 i3 just got back from the dealer after an update and my current files cannot read the cafd files
> 
> Thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## Kw1119 (Dec 18, 2015)

*psdzdata download*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Would you please send me the link for the psdzdata download. I tried the rapid share one but wouldn't load the page.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kw1119 said:


> Would you please send me the link for the psdzdata download. I tried the rapid share one but wouldn't load the page.


PM sent.


----------



## avaxis (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi what the best psdzdata for my BMW F10 2011 520d ? Please help me Shawn. And also i can use new esys for coding my bmw ? And also can i have liink please ?!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

avaxis said:


> Hi what the best psdzdata for my BMW F10 2011 520d ? Please help me Shawn. And also i can use new esys for coding my bmw ? And also can i have liink please ?!


PM sent.


----------



## dudarelo (May 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn, can I please have a link of PSDZDATA for F34 (2015)?

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dudarelo said:


> Hi Shawn, can I please have a link of PSDZDATA for F34 (2015)?
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## Givik (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
May I have a link of PSDZdata? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Givik said:


> Hi Shawn,
> May I have a link of PSDZdata? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## eurofly (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

can I please have a link of PSDZDATA for F31 (mfg 2013). Many many thanks!

:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eurofly said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can I please have a link of PSDZDATA for F31 (mfg 2013). Many many thanks!
> 
> :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I'm looking for the newest PSDZDATA 58.1.

Could I get a link
Thanks a lot..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oceandiver86 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm looking for the newest PSDZDATA 58.1.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## knxchristoph (Feb 8, 2015)

*newest PsdzData Link*

Hello!

Can somebody PM me the latest PsdzData Link for download ?

Kind regards

Christoph


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

knxchristoph said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can somebody PM me the latest PsdzData Link for download ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bodoilgner (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello Shawn,

i´m driving a F10 from 2011. I need the PSDZATA for F10. can you send it to me please?
Thank you very very much!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bodoilgner said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> i´m driving a F10 from 2011. I need the PSDZATA for F10. can you send it to me please?
> Thank you very very much!!!


PM sent.


----------



## Wes0310 (Jan 6, 2014)

Can you please sent me the updated PSZDATA for the 2016 update


Thannk You!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wes0310 said:


> Can you please sent me the updated PSZDATA for the 2016 update
> 
> Thannk You!!!!


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## CoolFX (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello. Just bought an ENET cable. I am searching the latest E-SYS software and PSDZATA for my 2011 F25 X3 2.0D XDrive. Can you help me with some links?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CoolFX said:


> Hello. Just bought an ENET cable. I am searching the latest E-SYS software and PSDZATA for my 2011 F25 X3 2.0D XDrive. Can you help me with some links?
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## CoolFX (Apr 8, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks, You are amazing!!!


----------



## Ety (Feb 8, 2006)

Can you send me a link for the latest e-sys and psdz? 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ety said:


> Can you send me a link for the latest e-sys and psdz?
> 
> Thanks a bunch


PM sent.


----------



## Black.Magic (May 2, 2016)

Can you send me a link to the latest e-sys and psdzdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Black.Magic said:


> Can you send me a link to the latest e-sys and psdzdata?


PM sent.


----------



## benjue (May 5, 2016)

Hi Shawnsheridan.

could you please send me a PM with the current files, too?
Thank you from Germany


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

benjue said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan.
> 
> could you please send me a PM with the current files, too?
> Thank you from Germany


PM sent.


----------



## HelfDirSelber (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello can you also provide me a link for esys and psdzdata please. I would be very happy about. 

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HelfDirSelber said:


> Hello can you also provide me a link for esys and psdzdata please. I would be very happy about.
> 
> Have a nice weekend.


PM sent.


----------



## m3kgt (May 10, 2016)

Hello can you also provide me a link for esys and psdzdata? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

m3kgt said:


> Hello can you also provide me a link for esys and psdzdata? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## hady (May 18, 2016)

*esys*

Hello can you also provide me a link for esys and psdzdata? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hady said:


> Hello can you also provide me a link for esys and psdzdata? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## selco13 (May 18, 2016)

Hello,

Could I also please have the esys and psdzdata links?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

selco13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I also please have the esys and psdzdata links?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## ttxuky (Feb 5, 2015)

Shawn can you send me the links to download pszdata full?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ttxuky said:


> Shawn can you send me the links to download pszdata full?


PM sent.


----------



## loaby (May 22, 2016)

Hi
could I also please have the esys and psdzdata links?

THank you in advance =)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

loaby said:


> Hi
> could I also please have the esys and psdzdata links?
> 
> THank you in advance =)


PM sent.


----------



## masterlawyer08 (May 24, 2016)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

could you please send me a PM with the current links for e-sys and the psdzdata?
Thank you from Germany


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

masterlawyer08 said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> could you please send me a PM with the current links for e-sys and the psdzdata?
> Thank you from Germany


PM sent.


----------



## intershopper (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

I need psdzdata v.54.1 or v.54.2 lite version for my 1 series F20. Can you send me the link for download these files.
I need the non trimmt version. At the moment I have tried coding with v.58, but I can't see anything. Every description was trimmed and it is a hell of coding.

Thx Frank


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nicuj0r said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you please send me a download link for e-sys/psdzdata/token (2012 328i)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





ElWeeman said:


> Could you please PM me the details? Need data for the F46 Grand Tourer.
> 
> Regards


PM's sent.


----------



## hakim_radzuan (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi shawn, can pm me the latest version of psdzdata? Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hakim_radzuan said:


> Hi shawn, can pm me the latest version of psdzdata? Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## amiralshoq (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi shawn, can pm me the latest version of psdzdata thanx alot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

amiralshoq said:


> Hi shawn, can pm me the latest version of psdzdata thanx alot


PM sent.


----------



## amiralshoq (Jul 30, 2016)

Pleased to join this site and speed of response
Thank you so much:thumbup:


----------



## Jollyware (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

Can you please send me links to the latest version of e-sys and psdzdata?

Thanks.


----------



## Jollyware (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

Can you please send me links to the latest version of e-sys and psdzdata?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jollyware said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you please send me links to the latest version of e-sys and psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Roemac (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

Can you please send me links to the latest version of e-sys and psdzdata for an F30 328i?

Thanks,
Roemac.


----------



## Roemac (Oct 10, 2016)

Double post Sorry....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Roemac said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you please send me links to the latest version of e-sys and psdzdata for an F30 328i?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mauspnascimento (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Shawnsheridan,

Can you please send me links to the latest version of e-sys and psdzdata for an F30 n20 320i 2013?

Thanks,
Mauricio


----------



## mauspnascimento (Sep 29, 2016)

*xxxxx*

xxxx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mauspnascimento said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you please send me links to the latest version of e-sys and psdzdata for an F30 n20 320i 2013?
> 
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## nunnun (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi shawn,

Could you please shere the latest E-sys and psdzdata?

Best


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nunnun said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> Could you please shere the latest E-sys and psdzdata?
> 
> Best


PM sent.


----------



## shorshane (Oct 9, 2015)

Can you please share the latest E-sys and Psdzdata

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shorshane said:


> Can you please share the latest E-sys and Psdzdata
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Shipy (May 12, 2014)

Hi Shawn

Please can you send me a link to the latest psdzdata

Many thanks

Lyndon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shipy said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Please can you send me a link to the latest psdzdata
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## F10_520d (Sep 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Can you please share the links for the latest E-sys and Psdzdata?

Thanks in advance and best regards, :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F10_520d said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please share the links for the latest E-sys and Psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks in advance and best regards, :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## dridar (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi.
I'm trying to program my i3. I have installed E-Sys 3.26.1. Can someone please provide me with a link to the corresponding PSDZDATA files?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dridar said:


> Hi.
> I'm trying to program my i3. I have installed E-Sys 3.26.1. Can someone please provide me with a link to the corresponding PSDZDATA files?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Waveshaper (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan,
I really appreciate supporting the community with the links. I hope you could help me as well. I wanted to code my 2014 M235i but it is not possible. I have E-Sys 3.25.3 and PSdZ 4.9.0 (ISTA-P 3.57.4.003). Could you provide me the links for the needed versions?
A big thank you and best regards from Germany.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Waveshaper said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> I really appreciate supporting the community with the links. I hope you could help me as well. I wanted to code my 2014 M235i but it is not possible. I have E-Sys 3.25.3 and PSdZ 4.9.0 (ISTA-P 3.57.4.003). Could you provide me the links for the needed versions?
> A big thank you and best regards from Germany.


PM sent.


----------



## Waveshaper (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan,

here is my error log and which options I used for programming.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Waveshaper said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> here is my error log and which options I used for programming.


"_FA must not be null when trying to execute a TAL containing coding transactions_" means there is problem with VIN in FA.

I replied to your same PM. It is not necessary to post same thing to me in both places. PM is fine.


----------



## pass427 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi shawn,

Could you please shere the latest E-sys and psdzdata?

Best


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pass427 said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> Could you please shere the latest E-sys and psdzdata?
> 
> Best


PM sent.


----------



## blazingdon (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdzdata

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blazingdon said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdzdata
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## plpel (Dec 14, 2016)

*latest Esys and Psdzdata*

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdzdata

thanks
:angel:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

plpel said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdzdata
> 
> thanks
> :angel:


PM sent.


----------



## EK711 (Jun 3, 2003)

Links please for latest Esys and PSdzdata.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EK711 said:


> Links please for latest Esys and PSdzdata.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## NSilver60 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi, just got the combox retrofit from BMW. Unfortunately all my coding got wiped out. Can I simply redo it now or would I need a different version of E sys and psdzdata?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NSilver60 said:


> Hi, just got the combox retrofit from BMW. Unfortunately all my coding got wiped out. Can I simply redo it now or would I need a different version of E sys and psdzdata?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## rdsdanny (Dec 18, 2016)

They just updated my files.... is there anything newer than 3.59.0.600? I am using esys 3.27.1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rdsdanny said:


> They just updated my files.... is there anything newer than 3.59.0.600? I am using esys 3.27.1


PM sent.


----------



## Kronkorken (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdzdata

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kronkorken said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdzdata
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Cameroon (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdzdata

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cameroon said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdzdata
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## estragos (Mar 15, 2013)

*links please*

Hi Shawn,

could you please send to me the links for the last psdzdata?

The little version, I don't flash ECU's yet.

Thank you, again...:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

estragos said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please send to me the links for the last psdzdata?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dromader (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdzdata

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dromader said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdzdata
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdzdata

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nittenyadhav said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the link to latest Esys and PSdzdata
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Alexrezende (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello Shawn,

could you please send to me the link for the last psdzdata little version ?
Thank you very much
Alex


----------



## Alexrezende (Feb 1, 2017)

*PSDZdata*

Hello Shawn,

could you please send to me the link for the last psdzdata little version ?
Thank you very much
Alex


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alexrezende said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> could you please send to me the link for the last psdzdata little version ?
> Thank you very much
> Alex


PM sent.


----------



## jwaltermachado (Apr 7, 2016)

send me too ?


----------



## jwaltermachado (Apr 7, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


sent me ? tks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jwaltermachado said:


> send me too ?


PM sent.


----------



## starwilling (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Shawn, could you please send me the link to download the latest pzdata, I will need the F48 data. Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

starwilling said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please send me the link to download the latest pzdata, I will need the F48 data. Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## LoboGT (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi Shawn. Could you send me the link to the latest pzdata. I appreciate you.


----------

